# GTO MN12 vs F-Body Tick Stage 2 T56 Can & Should I swap?



## Cross (Dec 9, 2014)

Ok here is the situation and why I am asking to avoid any possible questions. 
I am in the middle of swapping an LS into my FRS, I had a Corvette that on Dec. 4th got hit in a hit and run and totaled. Because of this I bought another vehicle settling on a GTO because the LS2 in it would be a better choice over the Modified LS1 that was going in the FRS. 
The Vette had a brand New 408 Stroker in it and I have a Tick Stage 2 F-Body T56 sitting here for the FRS. I now also have the LS2 and GTO T56 (MN12). I know the gear ratio's are different but I was concerned with the GTO MN12 handling the 408 Stroker when I have a Tick Stage 2 sitting here but I have read they are different. This brings me to my main questions. 

1) How much will the MN12 hold power/torque? 

2) Should I go through the effort, losing the gear ratios for the GTO but gaining them for the FRS to put the Tick Stage 2 in the GTO?

3) Just what exactly (pictures would be nice) has to be swapped?

4) Also how badly does this switch negatively effect the GTO's gearing and speedo? 

I have been searching and I get mixed reports, it does seem the GTO Trans can be swapped in F-Bodies with a GTO Starter or an F-Body Housing. What I am not clear on is the shifter mounting if you can just swap the F-Body one. However I am not finding a lot about putting an F-Body Trans into a GTO beause most consider the GTO trans to be a better one and are not in the position I am. 

So while I am sure I have not found everything or the right search combination I have been looking and would just like to get some additional help figuring this out so I can make it happen. 

Thanks


----------

